# Informatikstudium FH/UNI



## killerkirsche (24. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß, es wurde hier schon oft diskutiert, doch nun möchte auch ich eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.

Bin 18 (bald 19) mache dieses Jahr mein Abi in NRW. Habe einen Mathe-LK und einen Physik-LK mit denen ich gut klarkomme. In Englisch krieg ich vllt. 15punkte dieses Jahr. Bin also sehr lernwillig.
Ich programmiere unheimlich gerne (Java,C++,C,ASM,PHP,JS). Auch so low-level kram auf DOS u.a. (zZt. eine TUI (TextualUserInterface)).
Soo... nun ist die Frage nach dem Was/wie/wo.

Ich habe mir erstmal die Uni Karlsruhe ausgeguckt, da sie als uni im Bereich Informatik nach München den besten Ruf zu haben scheint. Wie wichtig ist eig. der Ruf?

Aber soll ich an einer Uni studieren?:
Ich habe hier vielfach gelesen, dass eine FH besser sein soll. Aber wie sieht das nacher im Job aus? Wie sind die Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten? Nur weil ich gerne Programmiere heißt das nicht, dass ich gerne die Gedanken Anderer in Code umforme und er den Ruhm einsackt. Das ist etwas scharf formuliert doch ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine.

Wenn ich an einer Uni studiere, bekomme ich dann nacher Arbeit? Ich musste hier schon lesen, dass welche nicht genommen wurden, weil man an der Uni zu theoriebezogen lernt. 

Was ich mir erhoffe:
Ich möchte mich im Beruf später immer fortbilden und immer neues erlernen. Ich bin im Bereich unfassbar neugierig. Ich möchte schon ab und zu mal programmieren, aber kein codesklave sein.

Ich hoffe, mein Anliegen wurde klar, falls nicht: *Was* soll ich *Wo* studieren?
Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten (insbesondere auch von Uni-Studenten, da hier die mehrzahl der Antworten auf solche Fragen von FH-Studenten kommt und ich beide Seiten kennenlernen möchte)


----------



## Nico Graichen (25. Januar 2011)

killerkirsche hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir erstmal die Uni Karlsruhe ausgeguckt, da sie als uni im Bereich Informatik nach München den besten Ruf zu haben scheint. Wie wichtig ist eig. der Ruf?


Das hängt ein bisschen davon ab, wo später auch mal Arbeiten willst. Vor allem im Ausland kann es schon hilfreich sein, einen Abschluss einer höher bewerteten Hochschule zu haben. In Deutschland macht das relativ wenig Unterschied. Ich hab bisher jedenfalls niemanden sagen hören "Oh der hat nen Abschluss an der Uni sowieso".



killerkirsche hat gesagt.:


> Aber soll ich an einer Uni studieren?:
> Ich habe hier vielfach gelesen, dass eine FH besser sein soll. Aber wie sieht das nacher im Job aus? Wie sind die Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten? Nur weil ich gerne Programmiere heißt das nicht, dass ich gerne die Gedanken Anderer in Code umforme und er den Ruhm einsackt. Das ist etwas scharf formuliert doch ich hoffe ihr versteht, was ich meine.


Das wirst du nicht damit beeinflussen, was und wo du studiert hast, sondern wie du dich weiterentwickelst und auch deine Präferenzen sind. Ich kennen Doktoren der Biologie, die als IT Consultant arbeiten, Geophysiker als Programmierer,... alle an Unis studiert, alle machen das was sie wollen.
Der Praxisbezug an FHs ist im allgemeinen höher. FHs bieten teilweise auch Duale Studiengänge an.



killerkirsche hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich an einer Uni studiere, bekomme ich dann nacher Arbeit? Ich musste hier schon lesen, dass welche nicht genommen wurden, weil man an der Uni zu theoriebezogen lernt.


Es gibt nichts, was dir später Arbeit garantiert. Deine Chance steigen aber mit deinen Fähigkeiten und Qualifikationen.



killerkirsche hat gesagt.:


> Was ich mir erhoffe:
> Ich möchte mich im Beruf später immer fortbilden und immer neues erlernen. Ich bin im Bereich unfassbar neugierig. Ich möchte schon ab und zu mal programmieren, aber kein codesklave sein.


Dann bist du in der IT schon mal richtig. Schließlich ist das ein Gebiet, dass sich ständig weiterentwickelt 
@Codesklave: siehe oben, wäre sonst nur Wiederholung 



killerkirsche hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe, mein Anliegen wurde klar, falls nicht: *Was* soll ich *Wo* studieren?


Und wieder: Kommt drauf an! ^^
Es hängt von deinen Interessen ab. Wenig ratsam aus meiner Sicht ist reine Informatik (Die FH Köln denkt z.B über die Abschaffung des Studienganges, da kaum noch Anlauf).
Ich würde dir zu einem Studiengang aus dem Bereich der angewandten Informatik (Wirtschafts-, Medien, ..., -informatik) raten.


----------



## killerkirsche (25. Januar 2011)

Was ist denn mein Vorteil, wenn icht nicht Informatik, sondern etwas spezialisierter Studiere? Engt sich damit nicht auch das Berufsfeld ein, in dem ich später Arbeiten werde?
Ein Prof. der Uni Osnabrück meinte "Je länger der Studiengangname, desto weniger Felder stehen zur auswahl". Ich weiß das ich *NICHT* Wirtschaftsinformatik lernen will. Ich habe mir das mal angehört, als ein Prof. das vorgestellt hat und ich fand, das war eher so 08/15.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt noch gar nicht, in welchem Feld der Informatik ich später arbeiten möchte, weil das alles so interessant ist.


----------



## Nico Graichen (26. Januar 2011)

Du solltest deine Vorlieben beachten. Für Uni-Profs. gibts nur Unis, alles darunter zählt nicht.
Richte deinen Studiengang nach deinen Interessen!

Nochmal, es zählt weniger, was du studiert hast, sondern mehr das, was du aus dem gelernten machst.
Wird wird ein Master of Sonstwas nix nützen mit 1.0, wenn du das gelernte nicht anwenden kannst.

Reine Informatik ist sehr theoretisch. Meine alter Informatiklehrer meinte einmal. "Es ist fast wie Mathe"

Wieso erwiedert eigentlich die meisten immer, dass sie nicht WI studieren wollen, nur wenn man Beispiele für Angewandte Informatik bringt? Die Liste der Themen ist lang!
Auch mal zum selbernachlesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angewandte_Informatik


----------



## killerkirsche (27. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mir hier:KIT Informatik studieren mal den Studiengang Informatik an der Uni Karlsruhe angeschaut.

Ich persönlich finde nicht, dass es sehr theoretisch wirkt. Aber ich habe auch wenig feedback... Kennt hier jmd. eine Seite, auf der Studenten ihre Erfahrungen preisgeben?

Ich habe folgende Spezialisierungen gefunden:
Softwaretechnik
Technische Informatik
WI
Medieninformatik bzw. Computervisualistik
Medizinische Informatik
Bioinformatik
Geoinformatik
Computerlinguistik
Angewandte Systemwissenschaft

hab ich was übersehen? gibts noch mehr?


----------



## Sg (5. Februar 2011)

killerkirsche hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir erstmal die Uni Karlsruhe ausgeguckt, da sie als uni im Bereich Informatik nach München den besten Ruf zu haben scheint. Wie wichtig ist eig. der Ruf?


 
Der Ruf wird alleinig aus deinen Leistungen entstehen.
Und wenn man unbedingt will kann man ja den Master an seiner wunsch UNI/FH machen. 

Hast du dich eig. schon damit beschäftig wie überhaupt ein Informatik Studium aussieht, die Fächer etz? Für mich wäre das nix...


----------



## killerkirsche (9. Februar 2011)

Ein Informatik-Studium besteht - so wie ich das rausgefunden habe - zu 50-60% aus Mathematik. Der Rest ist dann eigentlich erst Informatik.

Ein Studium, wo es darum geht, zu lernen, in Java oder C++ oder so zu programmieren wäre mir aber auch zu dämlich.


----------



## Nico Graichen (9. Februar 2011)

Mir ist nicht so richtig klar, wo du später mal hin willst!
Gegenfrage:
Was meinst du mit "Ich möchte schon *ab und zu* mal programmieren, aber kein codesklave sein."?
Ab und zu lässt sehr viel Interpretationsspielraum, den du eingrenzen solltest, wenn du weitere Infos möchtest!


----------



## Guillermo (10. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir alle Beiträge mal genau angesehen. Meiner Meinung nach, wäre für dich reine Informatik das beste. Jemand hier hat gemeint "reine Informatik, schlecht da wenig anklang" ? Gerade das macht es so interessant. Du bist als reiner Informatiker flexibler und kannst in jeder beliebigen IT Branche arbeiten. Ein reines Informatikstudium heißt nicht 50-60% Mathe. Stimmt, viel Mathe, ABER: die Mathematik ist in gewisser Weise praktisch angewandt. Du gehst aus der Mathevorlesung in die Algorithmenvorlesung und denkst dir "Geil, da kann ich den Mathestoff gebrauchen den ich gerade gelernt habe.".
Reine Informatik = Theoretisch? Ansichtssache. Meine Erfahrung war dass ich in meinem Informatikstudium immer die Ausmaße der Stoffes gesehn habe. Du kannst sofort mit allem was anfangen. Nichts erscheint sinnlos.
Im Bachelor lernst du alle grundlegenden Sachen. Im Master, vielleicht wüsstest du bis dahin in welche Richtung du dich spezialisieren willst kannst du ebendies tun. Dich interessiert irgendetwas mit Medizin? Dann spezialisier dich auf Mustererkennung usw. Studiengänge wie "Computational Engineering", "Medizinische Informatik" oder aber auch "Wirtschaftsinformatik" beschränken dich, wie du selbst angemerkt hast auf eine bestimmte Fachrichtung.

- Kommentar eines Informatikstudenten.

P.s. Wenn du mal ein näheres Gespräch willst stehe ich dir gerne zur Verfügung


----------



## killerkirsche (2. März 2011)

Danke =)
Deine Antwort hat mir sehr geholfen (auch wenn ich sehr spät antworte).
Jetzt weiß ich, was ich machen will =). Es ist schön auch mal positive Erfahrungen von einem Uni-Studenten zu hören, als immer nur Uni-Gemecker von FH-Studenten.


----------

